

Show HN: Tiny kanban board to track your job applications in single place - elhsmart
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hirehunt/cjgkbdcbpfnicilgkeaibkgmbabmdige

======
elhsmart
From the beginning of my remote job search I've faced the huge problem for me
- lots of places where you try to submit your CV and cover letters. Mail, some
site forms, Jobvite, Stackoverflow careers, HN and so on and so on. Every new
job site offers its own way to submit applications, so where is on any single
place to get info about how many applications you already sended, to what
companies, when. It was really absurdly when I've sended my CV third time to
same company only because didn't find old email about this.

That's why I decide to go with simple Chrome app where I can, at least, track
progress of every try and keep all the things in one place.

Well, guys, i need your feedback and some improvement notes about my quick
attempt to organize things related to my job search.

Feel free to ask and suggest, I will be very thankful for any feedback.

